# AK caribou



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Killed a solid bull this year. Best animal I have taken so far since moving up here. Drew a Kodiak Brown Bear tag for next spring, so hopefully have more pics to post then.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

The bottom pic is of my drive home and got stopped at a flagger, a bus full of Czech Republic tourists jumped out and wanted pictures.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful bull caribou.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Love to see your posts! My wife and I may head up that way next summer with our 5th wheel.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Living in Alaska! If I said I wasn’t jealous I would be lying. I don’t think there is a better place in the world a die hard hunter could want to live. Congrats on a beautiful bull!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Beautiful bou. Is this going to be your first brown hunt Johnny Q?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

tgafish said:


> Beautiful bou. Is this going to be your first brown hunt Johnny Q?


3rd, one unsuccessful and one 9’4” brownie for my buddy. If I can dig up a pic I will post it.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

quest32a said:


> 3rd, one unsuccessful and one 9’4” brownie for my buddy. If I can dig up a pic I will post it.











That’s my wife with the brownie. Adfg aged it as a 10 or eleven year old boar. Shortly after shooting this one we had a 10 foot plus boar come in. The goat, deer and bear pics are all from the Kodiak archipelago.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! Headed to Kodiak next year for black tail. Just put in application for black bear hunt on Kuiu wish me luck. Also have a hunt tentatively planned for caribou in 2021. Love that state!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

plugger said:


> Love to see your posts! My wife and I may head up that way next summer with our 5th wheel.


Summer is best for weather and touristy stuff... but if you want to do some fishing August and Sept are best.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

very nice! Congrats!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

quest32a said:


> View attachment 450423
> View attachment 450425
> Killed a solid bull this year. Best animal I have taken so far since moving up here. Drew a Kodiak Brown Bear tag for next spring, so hopefully have more pics to post then.


Did you shoot it or run over it? :lol:
Great bull, congrats!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice John!


----------

